# Chili Dip



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2013)

Given to me by a friend I added several things to it. Hope you will try it and enjoy.
Get 2 large cans of chili (no beans) Heat the chili with 1-8oz pk of cream cheese, plus1 pkg. of shredded cheddar or American or 1 pack of    PepperJack and   after cheese is melted  it can be left in a fondue pot to stay warm or poured over a bag of corn chips  now add 1 bunch of sliced green onions, or a small can of mild diced green chiles  or served with the chips used to dunk dunk dunk   in the dip
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2013)

One of my favorite dips, Ma!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 2, 2013)

If it's for everyday/ at home/ who's to know if it has Beans in it.  I am not a purest and I am not from Tejas.    Even now as I read this, I am putting beans in my ears so I don't see the omit beans part. 

I am not a picky eater.   However, I have not found a good can of chili I like and there is one kind in the freezer case I don't care so much for either.  However, however, however,  I like chili.  So that's what I think I will stick with.  Homemade. 

Homemade chili seems to always make a big pot.  Enough to experiment and I can make your dip and is different enough I don't have to keep eating chili until I get tired of it.  

Actually.  I made small recipe stuffed peppers last week.  Enough for one meal and a little lunch the next day.  Enough to give me a hankering for Spanish rice casserole.  If I douible that, remove half before stirring in the rice,  it's about the same as my chili, give or take.  I can change up the spices if nec for the chili base.  This is really good to go Kades.  And, no beans afterall.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds very nice, thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds very nice, thanks Kades


 Welcome Kylie
kades


Whiskadoodle said:


> If it's for everyday/ at home/ who's to know if it has Beans in it. I am not a purest and I am not from Tejas.  Even now as I read this, I am putting beans in my ears so I don't see the omit beans part.
> 
> I am not a picky eater.  However, I have not found a good can of chili I like and there is one kind in the freezer case I don't care so much for either. However, however, however, I like chili. So that's what I think I will stick with. Homemade.
> 
> ...


The only chili I really like is Hormel with or without beans
 kades


PrincessFiona60 said:


> One of my favorite dips, Ma!


 Great PF.
ma


----------

